# New Long trail record



## pedxing (Jun 27, 2004)

Looks like Cave Dog will set a new record on his second try:http://www.thedogteam.com/Long_Trail-Web_Pages/The_Long_Trail/Long_Trail-index-frame.html

I'm hoping to do it at about 1/5 the speed... maybe next year.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 29, 2004)

There is a link on the Alpinezone site for the Green Mountain Club.  http://www.greenmountainclub.org/LTb.htm

The trail is 270 miles end to end & goes over of very close to the top of the 5 4,000 foot peaks in VT along with several other significant peaks, either NE 100 or just great peaks with great views like 2850 foot Baker Peak


----------



## pedxing (Jun 29, 2004)

UK - I'll be sure to get in touch with you when I'm finally up for it, when my body and my finances are restored.   I'm looking forward to the next time I hike with you (I rode a bike for a 2 mile trip yesterday, which is a sign of real progress).


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 29, 2004)

Good News indeed Pedxing on your comeback!

Cavedog accomplishment is outstanding.  I wonder how long before he decided to try to regain the White Mountains record.


----------



## pedxing (Jun 29, 2004)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> I wonder how long before he decided to try to regain the White Mountains record.



I was wondering that, too.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 30, 2004)

i've read else where that when not trying to break records (which is most of the year), cavedog really takes his time to enjoy the mountains at a leisurely pace.  everyone hikes their own hike how they enjoy it and this is a good thing.  congrats to cavedog!  so many records changing hands these past two years.


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes, Teddy (Cave Dog's alter ego) is a great hiking companion, enjoys spending time in the woods not hiking fast, and knows an awful lot about the areas he hikes.

 -dave-


----------



## Frodo (Jul 1, 2004)

Ted is a very relaxed, easy going guy when he is hiking for liesure. He also takes in more of his surroundings than most hikers. Two years ago I climbed Katahdin/Hamlin with him, and it took us all day because he was very fascinated with the glaciated peaks, and took more pictures than the paparazzi does at a Paris Hilton siting...

Last weekend I hiked 32 miles with him as one of his "Dog Team" supporters, and even though he was quite focused on his record attempt, he still was very much into the surroundings. At one point just after sunrise, we were hiking along and getting close to a road crossing where the RV would be waiting with some of the other Dog Team members. I heard some hooting off in the distance and said to Ted, "We must be getting close, I hear the Dog Team barking". (We make barking sounds when we meet and when we leave for motivation)

He replied, "Actually that is a bard owl making that sound"

Goes to show you that even after 200 miles with practically no sleep, he was still more aware of his surroundings than myself who was relatively fresh...

The man is incredible!


----------



## pedxing (Jul 2, 2004)

Interesting story Frodo (and great Denali pics on the other thread!).


----------

